# MAC and Ulta haul!



## TDoll (May 15, 2008)

Here are some pics from my little excursion today! I got some goood stuff my dears...







L-R: Gingerly Sheertone blush, Bone Beige/Emphasize Sculpt & Shape Powder, MAC 116, Studio Gear #34 (these brushes are freakishly similar to MAC's...), Heatherette Trio 1, Hepcat e/s, Paradisco e/s, Juxt e/s, Bell Bottom Blue Pigment, Bare Study Paintpot






L-R: Prestige Liquid Glitter Liner in Supernova (Sparkly Green), Prestige Liquid Eyeliner in Azure (deep navy), Loreal HiP Crayon in Meticulous, HiP Color Truth Cream Eyeliners in Eggplant, Teal, Black, and Midnight Blue, HiP
 Bright Shadow Duos in Flare and Riotous,  Urban Decay Primer Potion, Studio Gear Eyeshadow in Freesia, HiP Pigments in Valiant, Rebel, and Progressive


I'm seriously impressed with the HiP line.  I cannot WAIT to use the creamliners. Don't know if you can tell from the pictures, but the colors are so rich and gorgeous! The crayons have some serious staying power too.  I tested them on my hand today and had trouble getting them off with makeup remover.  Staying put is always a good thing.  This is also my first time purchasing any Studio Gear products.  I really knew nothing about them.  The eyeshadow colors are so rich and beautiful and the makeup brushes are almost identical to MAC's which was freaky.  Slightly cheaper too...emphasis on _slightly._ 
Thanks for lookin' guys!


----------



## newagetomatoz (May 15, 2008)

That is an awesome haul!!  You have so many things in your haul that are on my dream shopping list!  Gorgeous!!!


----------



## benzito_714 (May 15, 2008)

jealousy all over my face
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



question-are bell bottom blue and the hip pigment similar?


----------



## Brittni (May 15, 2008)

Veryy Nicee


----------



## MiCHiE (May 15, 2008)

That Studio Gear brush looks like a great crease brush.


----------



## TDoll (May 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_That Studio Gear brush looks like a great crease brush._

 
Well its actually A LOT bigger than it photographed! I do wish it was smaller so I could use it as a crease brush.  Its very soft and good for blending!  I could probably use it as a crease brush, but it wouldn't be very precise.


----------



## TDoll (May 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *benzito_714* 

 
_jealousy all over my face
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



question-are bell bottom blue and the hip pigment similar?_

 
Nope... It just photographed that way!  The hip pigment is a really vibrant purple. and the MAC is a more royal-y blue


----------



## Nelly711 (May 15, 2008)

Nice haul!


----------



## n_c (May 15, 2008)

Wow nice haul...enjoy the goodies


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (May 15, 2008)

Great haul, enjoy!


----------



## AGrlCanMAC (May 15, 2008)

I have the L'Oreal HIP Truth Cream eye liner in black and it b da BOMB. I want the other colors you bought in them too. I love all the color eye shadows you picked out.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (May 15, 2008)

Enjoy!!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (May 16, 2008)

Nice haul!


----------



## Lizzie (May 16, 2008)

great haul! enjoy your goodies!


----------



## DominicanBarbie (May 16, 2008)

nice haul!


----------



## mreichert (May 17, 2008)

fantastic haul! You will LOVE the loreal cream eyeliners


----------



## TDoll (May 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mreichert* 

 
_fantastic haul! You will LOVE the loreal cream eyeliners 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
OMG...those eyeliners are FABULOUS!!! I've used the black and the eggplant so far and I'm in loooove.  I think the only color I didn't get was the brown shade?? I'm definitely picking that one up...along with the other shadow duos!


----------



## TDoll (May 17, 2008)

**Oh and YAY! The Studio Gear eyeshadow fits perfectly into my MAC palette and was super easy to depot!


----------



## msdavidcameron (May 18, 2008)

Lovely haul


----------



## vcanady (May 18, 2008)

All the HIP stuff looks gorgeous!!!


----------



## christineeee_ (May 19, 2008)

nice haul!! enjoy!


----------



## Stephie Baby (May 19, 2008)

Since you really liked the cream liners, maybe you can help me out. I have the blue/teal cream liner and mine doesn't go on that well, even with the 266. It seems like its to hard. It just kinda clumps up on my brush. I absolutely love the MAC fluidline though. So how can I make my HIP liner creamer?


----------



## TDoll (May 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Stephie Baby* 

 
_Since you really liked the cream liners, maybe you can help me out. I have the blue/teal cream liner and mine doesn't go on that well, even with the 266. It seems like its to hard. It just kinda clumps up on my brush. I absolutely love the MAC fluidline though. So how can I make my HIP liner creamer?_

 
Hmm thats really strange! I thought the consistency was pretty dead on to MAC fluidline.  For mine at least.  Obviously you know how to apply it because you have worked with the fluidline.  Maybe you got a bad one??  If it's clumping, just dip the brush and kind of wipe off the extra on the sides against the inner edge of the pot.


----------



## kelcia (Jun 1, 2008)

Erg you're making me think to buy those two hip duo's they're gooorgeous. 
But where I live they're ridiculously priced.. like 11-10 bucks? And they're never on sale. rather cough up more money for MAC at that point.


----------



## glam8babe (Jun 1, 2008)

nice haul .. enjoy


----------



## iluffyew769769 (Jun 1, 2008)

Great haul!!!I've been looking at trying hip. I think I will have to now!


----------



## FWBChick (Jun 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TDoll* 

 
_This is also my first time purchasing any Studio Gear products.  I really knew nothing about them.  The eyeshadow colors are so rich and beautiful and the makeup brushes are almost identical to MAC's which was freaky.  Slightly cheaper too...emphasis on slightly. _

 
 When I was in Ulta a little while back, the lady working there said those brushes have a lifetime waranty also...  She was trying to get me to buy the $50 kabuki brush (it's SOOOO soft) and said she always suggested it for people using mineral makeup because it's the softest/best quality brush they carry.  She tells people to bring theirs back every 6 months to get a replacement (at no charge).


----------



## TDoll (Jun 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kelcia* 

 
_Erg you're making me think to buy those two hip duo's they're gooorgeous. 
But where I live they're ridiculously priced.. like 11-10 bucks? And they're never on sale. rather cough up more money for MAC at that point._

 
Yeah, they're around 10 each.  But, the price to me is worth it because the quality is great (I actually like the consistency better than the Fluidlines...) and they are bigger.  The Fluidlines are 3g and the HiP cream liners are 4.5g.


----------

